# Anajet MP5 lines and banding issues -- PLEASE HELP!!



## tweetexpressions (Nov 17, 2014)

I am at a loss -- I do not know what to do next! I feel like I have tried everything I can think of...

I purchased my Anajet MP5 last May, but didn't get set up and start using it until August of last year.

I only print on white shirts and my nozzle checks look great.

Recently, I started getting very thin, white lines going through my cyan colors (this only happens on the lighter, medium blues) and green colors. All other colors throughout the design print nice and crisp, including the reds, blacks, browns, greys, etc.

When I print a solid rectangle of all four CMYK colors (in RGB), I noticed that only the cyan and magenta blocks have these lines... I also noticed that throughout the 8" square rectangle I print, about every inch the ink gets a little darker, then a little lighter, etc. The lines are very thin and more frequent where the print gets lighter (almost looks like someone took a fine brush and swept it across wet paint).

This tells me something is wrong with that particular (cyan/mangenta) printhead area since only those two colors seem to affected.

Here is what I did so far and nothing has helped:

I cleaned the print heads and print head plate (all I see now is shiny steel) with alcohol and cleaning solution.

I cleaned the maintenance station and made sure none of the drain lines were clogged. All gaskets on the maintenance station are clean and so is the wiper blade, etc.

I did a print head soak with warm cleaning solution for 45 minutes.

I've done multiple print head clean and print line fills.

Nothing seems to be working. I've been reading around and can't seem to find too much information on dampers. 

Could it be the dampers? I noticed my dampers have two colors (cyan and magenta mixed, black ink in the white ink damper)..is this normal?

I have no idea -- I'm so tired of the seemingly constant issues I have had with this printer since I purchased it!

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## tweetexpressions (Nov 17, 2014)

I forgot to mention my humidity level are plenty high (average 50-60%).


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I would say it's a problem with dampers or perhaps the maintenance station.


----------

